# InkSoft Offers Blog on Using a Marketing Funnel



## Deborah Sexton

A new blog from InkSoft focuses on using a marketing funnel to figure out your print shop marketing strategy. It discusses the funnel concept as a jumping-off place for developing an effective marketing strategy to address the new opportunities of the digital media revolution. 

The blog explains this adaptable model and how it can enable you to visualize your customers at different stages of their shopping experience and guide them on their journey. Then it explores how you can apply the concept to your printing business. Learn how to use marketing techniques to push customers from awareness to interest to making a purchase. 

There are practical tips and advice for creating a marketing blueprint that use various media. Find out how to evaluate and refine your efforts and develop a matrix for measuring your success. Specific examples of funneling in action are included. 

Check out “How to Use a Marketing Funnel to Figure Out Your Print Shop Marketing Strategy” at https://www.inksoft.com/marketing-funnel-strategy/

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at InkSoft | Software for the modern print shop.


----------

